# Solved: Program Kicking Me Out Of Games.....



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

So I have an application that is kicking me out of games...well I only play 2, Star Wars: The Old Republic and Battlefield 3. When I'm playing SWTOR, it kicks me out to the desktop. Now, the only thing I've installed was Ninite. For those that don't know, Ninite is an open source app that will update all the selected programs for you and of those programs, these are the ones that I asked it to update. Firefox, Chrome, Silverlight, Air, Java, Java x64, Shockwave, uTorrent, 7-Zip, Steam, Auslogics, Skydrive, VLC, Spotify, Google Drive, Dropbox, Evernote, iTunes, .NET, Google Earth, Malwarebyte, Ad-Aware and Spybot 2.

I made sure that I turned off any automatic scanning from them, but I'm still getting kicked to the desktop when playing SWTOR. When I play Battlefield 3, it's as if it tries to kick me, but it blacks out only for a second and then comes back to the game. It's REALLY annoying especially when playing SWTOR, because the game is so huge that even my rather speedy computer takes a few seconds to load back. It's do or die when playing PvP in SWTOR and something like that means that you will die if you're playing PvP.

I don't know what else it could be, because these are the programs (actually Ninite) was installed prior to this happening. I actually had this problem prior to this with SWTOR, but this only happened once in a while and by that I mean maybe once a week so no biggie. Now, this happens about every 30 minutes or so. I'm just guessing.

If I knew of the offending program, I would either disable or uninstall it. I've looked at Task Manager and can't find which one it is, because TM doesn't show it as an application running. That said, I'm sure there is a process running for it, but I don't know what it is. It's not as if I can look in the logs because it's not an error. Does anyone have any ideas how to identify the offending program?

BTW, I've gone into MSCONFIG and disabled everything except the essential programs like Antivirus, keyboard and mouse support etc. I don't even have Ad-Aware or Spybot starting, and those services are set to manual, but it does seem logical that it's one of them.

TL;DR: I get kicked to the desktop while playing SWTOR and can't figure out what program is causing it.

Thanks in advance!

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 16337 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 28699 MB; E: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 12541 MB;
Motherboard: MSI, Z77A-G45 (MS-7752)
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

**BUMP**

Doesn't anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Is there ANYONE who has an idea how to figure this out???

I've tried disabling apps one by one to see who's responsible to no avail. I'm sure a full format and restore would work; however if it's an app then it's going to start up all over again, and I think it is. I guess I'll keep trying and then post the responsible app.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

psu

make
model
wattage


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Dai for replying. I'm pretty sure it's not my PSU. It's a Corsair HX850, which is of course an 850 watt PSU. I built this pc around April of 2012, so it's fairly new still. I've had absolutely 0 problems with this build. Whatever this is, it's recent. I'm almost certain it's an app, but I just can't figure out what it is. Since my last posts, I've uninstalled my antivirus/firewall software and changed drivers and that didn't help either.

I'll be playing SWTOR for example and it may happen immediately or take an hour to happen, but it will boot me back to the desktop. All I have to do is click Alt-Tab or click on the game icon to go back in, but it's VERY irritating, especially if you're playing PvP or doing a Flashpoint (dungeon) and then lose about 5 seconds getting back in the game. I'm getting close to formatting and reinstalling here. If I don't figure out what it is though, I could just get the same problem back again if I don't isolate the offending app, if indeed that's what it is.

One thing I've noticed is that when I get kicked back to the desktop, I notice one of my CPU cores goes to 100%, so something is going on.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check your temps while playing

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2265/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-3/

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

Temps are fine, but thanks for the suggestion. Again I notice a CPU spike whenever this happens. Is there a program that find programs that use a lot of processing power? I would check Task Manager, but it doesn't track CPU usage to programs.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the task manager will indicate how much individual items are pulling


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> the task manager will indicate how much individual items are pulling


Yes it does, but the only thing I see pulling a lot of CPU cycles and some memory is Service Host or svhost.exe as Windows has it, but that can't be it. It's almost as if it disappears whenever I bumps me to the desktop.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i found one solved thread that said [email protected] [folding at home] was the cause

another that found a corruption in windows was the cause

there are a lot out there with the problem,but solutions are rare

try running

sfc /scannow


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

dai said:


> i found one solved thread that said [email protected] [folding at home] was the cause
> 
> another that found a corruption in windows was the cause
> 
> ...


Ok, I tried that Dai and I've still got the problem.....sigh.

Anyone have any ideas? I've tried everything. I did a full virus scan along with Spybot and Malwarebytes scan. I found a couple of harmless viruses but nothing bad and got rid of them, but I still have the problem.

It's like there's a Windows notification telling me something and interrupting my gameplay.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

see if the event viewer list anything at the time of the problem

the events are timestamped

still want the temps at the time of the problem


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

I believe I found the culprit. I don't know how, but it seems I got infected with something. I didn't think to look there earlier, because, well I've had earlier scans that came up clear, but I believe that's what it is. I say believe because I've been playing the last few days and it's been OK, so I'll mark this solved. Thanks everyone for you input.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted


----------

